# Emco Maier Compact 10 lathe - another Katrina victim brought back (lots-o-pics)



## Pacer (Apr 30, 2011)

This is one of those brands of lathe that you wouldnt normally consider an "import" - ie: Chinese. The Emco Austrian lathes are generally not grouped with them, however since they come from Europe, this is where I'll post.

I got this lathe thrown in along with the South Bend 13x36 from Katrina, the guy saying it was part of the deal, take the SB, - take the Emco, and a little Barker horizontal mill. I really didnt want either, as they were quite a bit worse looking than the SB. They went to a corner of the shop and collected dust for a couple years til this past fall, I decided to make a run at the Emco.

The Compact 10 is the bottom of the models in the 10" class, being like a SB 9C, with change gears (which I didnt get) and no power cross feed.

It was a real 'basket' case with misc parts thrown in a cardboard box --





I quickly found that the biggest problem was the swivel plate that the motor and 2 reducing pulleys mounted on, was totally missing, and, less importantly there was _no_ sheet metal. As I started the rather daunting task of cleaning up the parts, I began a lengthy 'Googling' search for information on this lathe. After some 3-4 weeks, I finally heard from _one_ other owner. What a guy!! He sent me pictures, CAD drawings and copies from his literature more than covering what I needed to get a motor on this lathe. I do casting, so I cast the 2 pulleys and made up the plate using a treadmill motor for power - shown here on the left next to the large black pulley and gearing - and a pic of one of the pulleys coming out of the sand and the other one beside it.





Aside from the lathes bed being rather bad looking from pitting (which so far hasnt affected its performance) the rest of it cleaned up very well. Used sanding discs and 3M pads on the die grinders, and grit and bead blasting to get it ready for paint. I had a few small spots of the original paint that survived enough to get a fairly close match on a paint matcher, so that is close to the original color. Fabricated the sheet metal shrouding out of some scrapped metal shelving




Last, in the deep of winter I undertook to make up the 10 gears that made up the change gear set, This was quite a challenge for me - having never cut gears - much less _metric_ gears!! But, with Lanes help, and again googlng up charts and info, I managed to get them done. (OK, I admit, I messed up 3 blanks - luckily in the smaller sizes)


----------



## Old Iron (Apr 30, 2011)

Nice restore work on the Lathe, I would like to get a small lathe just to fool around with.

Paul


----------



## sasquatch (Apr 30, 2011)

What a fine looking project to undertake!!!!

 Thanks for posting this very interesting and informative topic,, great work!!!


----------



## HMF (May 1, 2011)

Bill,

I have to add to what others have said- fantastic restoration job- way to turn lemons into lemonade...

Thank you so much for posting this! (Lane taught you well, Sir!)

Best,


Nelson


----------



## Thurston Howell (May 14, 2011)

Amazing job of bringing that fine old lathe back to life! I have some appreciation for the 'why' as I restored a V10 P, about a year or so ago after its having endured a long life of use/abuse, but nothing like the problems you faced.

I'm sure you already appreciate the quality built into these Austrian lathes, and have to say they should not, in any way, be compared to the 'copies' made in Asia, as there is no comparison.


----------

